# South West Ship Show



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

I usually come across a few SN regulars at this event. I hope I'll meet some this year. In case you don't know, it's on 2nd April in the leisure centre at Portishead.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I will be there on the World Ship Society stand. 
come and have a chat 


(and be persuaded to become a member)


----------



## John.H.Clark (Apr 20, 2007)

See you there, always visit but that's easy as I live in Portishead. 
John


----------



## lazyjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Got the date thanks.

Is it the same venue as last year?


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Final notice for the meeting tomorrow 

same venue Portishead Leasure Centre
Doors open at 9.00 I think till 4.30
I will look forward to meeting you there


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

when you arrive please come straight to me, as i will have a few vouchers available to save on another stall.

if it is the same as last time we will be in the middle stand towards the back of the hall.


----------



## John.H.Clark (Apr 20, 2007)

I came back to the stand several times but could never find anybody free ! see you next year
John


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

sorry john 

there was three of us there (i was the one in a tie) but as it got crowded i did take the oppotunity to have a wander at times.

mind you, you had a lucky escape i had baked some cakes last night or would you want the excuse of food poisening to get of work.


----------

